# II Daily Deals



## dioxide45 (Jun 13, 2016)

II started this today as an early look for Platinum members. $25 off of getaways today for Platinum members on top of the already $50 off. Tomorrow it will be open to all members.

If you are considering upgrading to Platinum or Gold, hold off. They often offer a 2 for 1 special during the daily deals. Though you usually have to have an expired platinum or gold membership and it be expired for at least four months. Never available to current platinum or gold owners or those less than four months expired.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Today's Deal: $10 Off Your Exchange*

Today only, get a $10 discount on your exchange fee. 

Don't forget to select your discount on the Payment Summary page.

Check back tomorrow for the next deal!


----------



## K2Quick (Jun 15, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Today only, get a $10 discount on your exchange fee.
> 
> Don't forget to select your discount on the Payment Summary page.



Doesn't look like this works for setting up ongoing searches - only instant exchanges.  At least, I don't see any option to select a $10 discount on the payment summary page.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 16, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION*

Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your BONUS WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great deal!

Check back tomorrow for the next deal!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 17, 2016)

Today's offer is 5% off cruise bookings.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Get 5% Off Any Cruise Vacation*

Take advantage of this great discount when booking your next sea adventure. 

Our specialist will find you a cruise to match your family's fantasy voyage. 

Call 800.622.1410 for this call-in only deal! 

And remember, Daily Deals Express ends June 17, so check back tomorrow to see the next deal.

Visit the Cruise Offers tab, where you'll always find great cruise deals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Get $150 Off Your Washington, DC or Chicago Getaway*

Save on your next Getaway to resorts in Washington, DC or Chicago

Enjoy a wide array of attractions, including: fine dining, museums, art galleries, the White House, city vistas, Lincoln Park Zoo, Navy Pier and much more...

Take advantage of this great offer and don't forget to check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!



_Lots of inventory. They must have got a whole block of inventory for a lot of different properties to rent as getaways. Nothing under $1,000 for a week, that I can find._


----------



## frank808 (Jun 18, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Save on your next Getaway to resorts in Washington, DC or Chicago
> 
> Enjoy a wide array of attractions, including: fine dining, museums, art galleries, the White House, city vistas, Lincoln Park Zoo, Navy Pier and much more...
> 
> ...


Wow $10000 for a getaway week is to rich for my blood


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 18, 2016)

frank808 said:


> Wow $10000 for a getaway week is to rich for my blood



 Did a little fixy fixy there.


----------



## urbiman (Jun 19, 2016)

Regarding the deal today: my current interval memberships is valid for something like 6 months. If I now go platinum for 2 years, what happens if my underlying current (regular) interval membership ends? 
Do I loose platinum, is it on hold or am I forced to renew?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

Is there a 2 for 1 Platinum or gold deal today? If so, they must be different deals if you are already platinum or gold. Here is the deal I have today. Though our account is a corporate account, so we couldn't renew if we wanted to.

*Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer ... and get a 10% discount while you're at it. 

Don't pass up on this offer, available today only. Renew now and save! 

Enter DDRENEW in the promotion code box on the online renewal page.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

This is the deal I see when I access our old expired individual II account.

*Today's Deal: Save On Your Upgrade*
Get more out of your membership. Upgrade to Interval Gold® or Interval Platinum® for 1 or 2 years and save!

Here are some of the many great benefits that Interval Gold members enjoy:
• Getaway discounts
• ShortStay Exchange®
• Interval Options®
• Hertz Gold Plus Rewards®
• And more...

Interval Platinum gives you all of the advantages of Interval Gold, plus:
• Enhanced Getaway discounts
• Free Guest Certificates
• Platinum Escapes
• Priority Viewing
• And more...

Click below and enter DDUPGRADE in the promotion code box to see your savings. Be sure to select your discount, available today only.

Interval Platinum members or members with any resort restrictions that would not allow them to upgrade do not qualify for this offer.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

urbiman said:


> Regarding the deal today: my current interval memberships is valid for something like 6 months. If I now go platinum for 2 years, what happens if my underlying current (regular) interval membership ends?
> Do I loose platinum, is it on hold or am I forced to renew?



I don't know if it will force you to renew now. I just tried it in an expired II account and I would have had to renew our membership in order to also add gold or platinum. I think you can probably upgrade now and renew later. If you let your account expire, you still won't be able to use any of the benefits until you renew because base membership is what gives you access to everything.

Perhaps you should try renewing and save the 10% with the renewal deal code and then also upgrade. A double deal!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Is there a 2 for 1 Platinum or gold deal today? If so, they must be different deals if you are already platinum or gold. Here is the deal I have today. Though our account is a corporate account, so we couldn't renew if we wanted to.
> 
> *Today's Deal: Save 10% On Your Membership Renewal!*
> Continue enjoying everything your membership has to offer ... and get a 10% discount while you're at it.
> ...



Just an FYI. If you are inelligble for the 50% off gold or platinum upgrade, you can use the DDRENEW code to renew gold or platinum membership for any of the 1, 2, 3, or 5 year terms to get 10% off.


----------



## urbiman (Jun 19, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't know if it will force you to renew now. I just tried it in an expired II account and I would have had to renew our membership in order to also add gold or platinum. I think you can probably upgrade now and renew later. If you let your account expire, you still won't be able to use any of the benefits until you renew because base membership is what gives you access to everything.
> 
> Perhaps you should try renewing and save the 10% with the renewal deal code and then also upgrade. A double deal!



I just called them to clarify. It is as follows: If your basic interval membership ends your platinum membership will continue for that time you purchased it. However you wont be able to use any features that are connected to your basic membership, so no getaways no exchanges. One of the few things that you could still tkae advantage of is airport lounges and the like...

Doesn't sound too convincing, so you are basically locked in to renew. Is it likely then to still get a good renewal offer from interval?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 19, 2016)

If you don't plan on continuing (renewing) your basic membership then there is no reason to get two years of gold or platinum.  They are add on's.  II has not offered specials or discounts on the basic renewal  during any of these x days of savings events in the last several years so I would not count on it this year.


----------



## urbiman (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for clarifying. 
I was under the impression that they normally would send an personalized special offer if the current basic membership is expiring?


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 19, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> If you don't plan on continuing (renewing) your basic membership then there is no reason to get two years of gold or platinum.  They are add on's.  II has not offered specials or discounts on the basic renewal  during any of these x days of savings events in the last several years so I would not count on it this year.



My basic membership expires on 12/21/16.  If I plan to let it expire on 12/21 and renew it after 01/01/17, what will happen if I upgrade to platinum now when basic membership expires and when I renew on 01/01/17?

Also I have 3 deposits expire after 2018, what will happen when my basic membership expires and after I renew in 2017?

The reason I'm doing this because of that stupid Starwood deposit always on wk54, and they don't let me deposit only if I renew my membership each year because it expires on 12/21 each year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2016)

pchung6 said:


> My basic membership expires on 12/21/16.  If I plan to let it expire on 12/21 and renew it after 01/01/17, what will happen if I upgrade to platinum now when basic membership expires and when I renew on 01/01/17?
> 
> Also I have 3 deposits expire after 2018, what will happen when my basic membership expires and after I renew in 2017?
> 
> The reason I'm doing this because of that stupid Starwood deposit always on wk54, and they don't let me deposit only if I renew my membership each year because it expires on 12/21 each year.



As long as you plan to renew at some point, you will be fine. You just won't be able to confirm an exchange with any of your deposits unless you renew your basic membership. Your deposits won't be lost if you let your membership expire.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2016)

If you have deposits, you may be able to wait to pay but they will retro your membership back to the day your old one expired.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 20, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Book ANY Getaway and Get an EXTRA VACATION*

Purchase any Getaway and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation choosing from an extensive list of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!

And don't forget to check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 20, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> If you have deposits, you may be able to wait to pay but they will retro your membership back to the day your old one expired.



So if I renew on 1/1/17, it is not going to solve my problem to be asked renew each year before I can deposit my Starwood usage. That is no good.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Huge discounts on Getaways!*

Check out these incredible deals. Getaways from as low as $197 per week! 
And don't forget to check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 21, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Check out these incredible deals. Getaways from as low as $197 per week!
> And don't forget to check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!



Sometimes I really don't understand how II works for these kind of deals.  Yesterday afternoon at 5PST, the day before this deal went alive, I was able to pick up a getaway for $177 + tax with a free AC using my just sign-up platinum previous day.

Today, the price of the week is still at $177, but without AC.

So is it really a deal? or II IT system released promo few hours too early?

I'm not sure how to use AC to get an Hawaii trip yet, but I've seen people getting an Hawaii exchange with AC before. So I will be glad to keep the AC until I figure it out.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2016)

The kind of AC's you get with "A buy a getaway get an AC" deal are different from the AC's that you get when you deposit at a resort and dates that II is offering AC for.  

The kind you get with a getaway purchase, typically never drops off the grid or if it does it is at 7 or 14 days only.   You can only use for grid locations and only then when booking 59 days or less.  95% of what will be exchangable using that AC, which will likely have an exchange fee of $199 or higher (sometimes higher based on size sometimes a flat $199ish fee) are the same weeks you will see on Getaways for $177-$250 with an occasional $300 or so week thrown in.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 22, 2016)

Here is a (perhaps somewhat out-of-date) discussion of II ACs:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214517


----------



## pchung6 (Jun 22, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> The kind of AC's you get with "A buy a getaway get an AC" deal are different from the AC's that you get when you deposit at a resort and dates that II is offering AC for.
> 
> The kind you get with a getaway purchase, typically never drops off the grid or if it does it is at 7 or 14 days only.   You can only use for grid locations and only then when booking 59 days or less.  95% of what will be exchangable using that AC, which will likely have an exchange fee of $199 or higher (sometimes higher based on size sometimes a flat $199ish fee) are the same weeks you will see on Getaways for $177-$250 with an occasional $300 or so week thrown in.



I just received the AC this morning from the Getaway sales 2 days ago.  I have to totally agree, this AC from Getaway is pretty much useless.  I can only search for grid locations which are mainly not the places people wanna go.  Only few Marriott/Starwood resorts with 1/2 br show up from my search and all are in Orlando.  I can only search 59 days or less, and everywhere within 14 days off the grid. 

The price to use is $259, which I think is expensive, especially I still have few deposits needed to use.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 22, 2016)

In the winter, Williamsburg (manor club) will be on the grid. Last year I think HHI was on the grid but only January.  Hawaii is never going to be on the grid.  The off season availability at Manor Club in Williamsburg would have saved me a grand total of $10 over the getaway price as a platinum II member.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Exchange and get an Extra Vacation*

Complete an exchange and receive a Resort Accommodations Certificate. With your certificate, enjoy an extra vacation - a week of resort accommodations in a spacious unit at your choice of travel destinations worldwide.

Please remember to select your EXTRA WEEK OFFER on the payment page to get this great travel deal!

This great offer ends today. Check back tomorrow for the next Daily Deal!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 23, 2016)

Are corporate accounts ever eligible for the 50% off Platinum membership promos?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2016)

*Today's Deal: Take $50 Off All Getaways*

Available For Today Only!
For today only, get a discount of $50 off your next Getaway! This is in addition to your Interval Gold® or Interval Platinum® membership discount! Travel now or travel later, the discount is still yours. 

Don't forget to select your $50 discount on the payment page.

Check back tomorrow to see the next Daily Deal!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 23, 2016)

Ricci said:


> Are corporate accounts ever eligible for the 50% off Platinum membership promos?



I was able to upgrade our Marriott DC corporate account to Platinum when they ran this promotion last year. Some accounts may not be eligible. I don't know how they handle corporate accounts that already give you gold membership, like Hyatt.


----------



## hjtug (Jun 23, 2016)

Ricci said:


> Are corporate accounts ever eligible for the 50% off Platinum membership promos?


I have a Wyndham regular II account and received a 50% off Platinum upgrade promo.


----------



## ttlax (Jun 30, 2016)

Anyone have an AC from this promotion that has Vail/Beaver Creek available for July?


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 30, 2016)

ttlax said:


> Anyone have an AC from this promotion that has Vail/Beaver Creek available for July?





I have an AC but July is not on the grid for Vail, only June and Aug.  Eagle Point, Falcon Point and Christie Lodge.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ttlax (Jun 30, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I have an AC but July is not on the grid for Vail, only June and Aug.  Eagle Point, Falcon Point and Christie Lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk



Same as mine.  I guess they probably don't offer any with July available.


----------

